
Ask HN: How can I sure my blog will live after I dead, forever? - mtufekyapan
Is there any service provide my blog and post will live forever after I dead?<p>How it can be done?<p>Is there any solution?
======
anigbrowl
Write something worth reading, then let other people worry about preserving
it.

~~~
mtufekyapan
I don't agree with you. You can't know which post how effect for someone life.
This isn't realistic point of view.

~~~
anigbrowl
Well I guess it's safer not to write anything then.

~~~
mtufekyapan
:) You are really funny.

------
phantom_oracle
Wouldn't the Internet Archive have it stored?

See what the Archive says and perhaps if you get your licensing right, your
blog will live on long after you've left the world.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Yes. If its publicly accessible and your robots.txt file doesn't block the
archive's crawler, it'll live on forever in the wayback machine.

Disclaimer: ArchiveTeam contributor.

~~~
mtufekyapan
Yes but in this case, people try to find it in archive.

When I first write, I think about how my blog site up and post accesible.

~~~
phantom_oracle
Well if you want it to live on long after you are gone and on the original
blog, then you should host it on some free blogging platform like
Wordpress.com (their hosted option) or Blogger/blogspot or Tumblr (or some
other option)

------
Snail_Commando
It might be a few years too early for this to be an easily accessible option,
but if you are worried about mega-term storage you can encode your text in
DNA. If stored properly, this method is far more persistent than magnetic
plate or (current) solid state storage.

This will potentially preserve the information for millions of years. Plus,
you'll save on hosting.

~~~
TophWells
>This will potentially preserve the information for millions of years.

Not true. Outside the body, DNA has a half-life of about 500 years. If you
want your writing to last for millions of years, carve some stone tablets.

~~~
Snail_Commando
> Outside the body, DNA has a half-life of about 500 years.

Who said it had to be stored outside the body? :) You could create a modified
copy of an organism's genome with the information inserted.

But let's assume we mean outside the body storage:

The ~500 year number is an estimate based on the half-lives of DNA found in
paleontological discoveries. Of course, since these samples were discovered in
nature- no effort was made to prevent degradation over the post-death
timeline. Some estimates say that a DNA strand could still retain useful
information for as much as 1.5 million years.[1] We have amplified and
sequenced information preserved in nature for 80,000 years.[2]

That half-life estimate is based on samples that were not always in solid
state, which is an empirically more stable preservation state for DNA.

Specifically, the samples were usually not protected from water and oxygen
throughout the entire storage period.

It is important to keep in mind that despite the _observed_ half-life of DNA
(which is still far longer than _any_ existing/practical high density storage
medium), it still retains useful information as it degrades for thousands
(theoretically, millions) of years.

Also, you won't be storing the information on just a single strand, but on
billions of strands. This redundancy affords you the ability to reliably
amplify and sequence different non-degraded segments after many half-lives.

Notice that I said "...if stored properly...", granted, I wasn't clear, but it
is certainly theoretically possible to preserve information for millions of
years in DNA.

DNA is already the highest density storage medium that we use to store human
produced information, such as a book. [3] Right now with current storage
methods (room temp, dehydrated) we have an archival storage medium reliable
for thousands of years.

If we can crack two things: extremely high speed sequencing, and ultra-long
term solid state storage of DNA; it will be the ultimate high density long
term storage medium short of sculpting code into metal at the atomic scale.

[1] [http://www.npr.org/2013/01/24/170082404/shall-i-encode-
thee-...](http://www.npr.org/2013/01/24/170082404/shall-i-encode-thee-in-dna-
sonnets-stored-on-double-helix)

[2] [http://www.nature.com/news/dna-has-a-521-year-half-
life-1.11...](http://www.nature.com/news/dna-has-a-521-year-half-life-1.11555)

[3]
[http://arep.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Church_Science_12.pdf](http://arep.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Church_Science_12.pdf)

------
jordsmi
I don't really think you can guarantee for it to live forever unless you are
paying someone to do this service for you. If you are just hosting it on a big
site like tumblr you can hope that it stays up, but you never know if
something will happen where they go under.

~~~
mtufekyapan
I can pay for it totally and it can be show some ads, and can be collect
donation. I imagine it more than a community.

------
arithma
You can encode it in the Bitcoin blockchain. Lots of people will not like what
you've done.

You can also try to get it in some popular torrent, and have it live off with
as many people as possible.

------
charliepinto
www.posthaven.com

~~~
garry
Thanks Charlie! Posthaven cofounder here. In the short term we will run your
blog go $5 a month. We've taken a pledge not to get acquired and to run it for
as long as possible. Right now we are building it out but in the future as we
grow we would like to make a foundation that will fund it in perpetuity out of
the profits. The site is profitable and self sustaining now. Definitely a work
in progress but a blog that lives forever is our goal.

~~~
mtufekyapan
Garry, in your service provide forever living?

~~~
noname123
From their FAQ:

What happens if I stop paying?

Permanent URLs are a powerful idea, and it's a feature of using Posthaven we
think you should get even if you stop paying. We'll keep the site online, but
you won't be able to edit content or add to it. If you want to renew, start
paying again and your account will be restored.

When will something qualify for permanent storage? Let's keep it simple
initially: If you pay for a year's worth of service, your content is safe and
we'll keep it online.

~~~
mtufekyapan
Thank you man!

